# phpSysInfo-3.0.10 not working



## Simba7 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2 and installed phpSysInfo. The problem I'm having is.. phpSysInfo is not working. It's shooting an "Error loading XML document!" in a black box on the right upper corner on the screen and just sits there. It's doing this same thing on all 5 servers.

Most of my settings are stock, and it's been a really long time since I used FreeBSD.. So I might have a bad setting somewhere.

I've also googled the heck out of this problem and haven't found a solid answer. Any help would be greatly appreciated before I go nuts figuring this out.


----------

